# Remembering Samantha (Sammy)



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Today was a rough day. Today was Samantha's birthday. I remember my beloved Golden Heart 6-2 which is my username. How I miss that Golden!!! A year ago today we were celebrating her 8th birthday with frosty paws and presents. Today I reflect that she didn't make it to her 9th. :no:

Tears are flowing now...LOVE YOU SAMMY GIRL!!!!!! 
FOREVER AND EVER IN MY HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those special days are always tough. I'm sure Sam is thinking of you today also.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry, I know today was very hard for you.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Man I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I know it just breaks your heart. My heart go out to you. Hang in there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your girl sent you a sign from heaven that she is fine and with you always.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too know how hard those anniversaries/birthdays are. I am so sorry for the loss of your Sammy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Dear Sammy:

Happy Birthday at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Please take a fun, long, run with my Snobear!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, days like that are always very hard...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They never leave us do they, alwasy in our hearts. And we never forget, or stop missing them.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

They are truly 'forever in our hearts'. Those anniversaries are tough. {{hugs}}


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry .. birthdays are so very hard especially the first one


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I am crying just reading about it because I literally just went through it too. So heartbreaking to say goodbye so early... But we were so blessed to have known and been loved by such beautiful souls. God bless.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.....today is very hard for you ....sending you hugs.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Sammy and sleep softly - anniversaries are always so hard


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know how hard these anniversaries are but try to remember the good times to help heal your pain. Sammy would not want you to be sad. One day you will get to see each other again and that homecoming will be so sweet. Hug your kids and Chloe tight.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. You lost Sammy way too soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sammy will be celebrating at the bridge, sorry for your loss and thinking of you as you reflect on her life today.


----------

